# small pet boarding..availability and quality



## bracken lodge (Apr 16, 2012)

hello. please can i ask about your experiences of small pet boarding. Have you had difficulty finding a suitable facility? If you have used one was it up to your expectations? What would you say is most important to you when boarding your pet? I ask because we are in the process of opening a purpose built facility and want to get it right.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

There are very few around here. I have looked into doing rabbit boarding myself. 

I would say size of accomodation is the biggest factor, the hutches to be 6ft x 2ft x 2ft(for a pair), a run would make it ideal, athough I would accept that its not always possible in a boarding place.

Also catering for rabbit groups, not just pairs, for example, I have 7 rabbits together(4 large, 1 medium, 2 small).

The knowledge about rabbits is a big thing. They are quite delicate, they can get very easily stressed and go into gut stasis, so being able to pick up on illness early is a must, I would want anyone looking after my pets to know what to look for.

Easy to clean accommodation is also a big advantage, with EC so easily passed between bunnies, they would need to be disinfected after each boarder.

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I boarded my 2 in November, the lady seemed lovely on the phone I asked her loads of questions, she had previously worked with a local rescue that have now closed down. I took my guys there and to my disgust the hutches were only 4ft x 2ft with runs dotted about the grass, her children then told me 3 out of their 4 rabbits had recently died of Mixi, I was completely shell shocked I felt I had no choice but to leave them there as I had so much on at the time and no relatives near by I could leave them with. I made a point of staying a long time and talking her through my routine and made a point of saying my female in particular was likely to charge at her while being kept in the small hutches, which she did!

Last week I had my mum come and stay while I went away and felt so much better about the whole thing.

You need to have clear policies on vaccinations, worming, disinfectants, foods, in case of emergency. I would also point out that if done properly I dont think you can make any money. Also you need professional indemnity insurance


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

I haven't used the service yet, but there is someone in my area that offers home visits where they come round to your house 1-2 times a day to feed, clean and let the rabbits out for a while if need be. They even throw in watering your plants and buying some milk for when you return (for a small cost). 

This is a great idea if you are low on space and also reduces the risk of diseases being spread. It also saves you the cost of buying food etc so the only thing you have to worry about is petrol money depending on your range. In a way I think it reduces the stress for the rabbits too as they are at home with no strange smells or other rabbits. My partner isn't too keen on giving a stranger keys to our house but I made the point that he'd be happy enough to have strangers look after my babies, so I won that argument  

It's always a possibility and potentially more profitable


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Minion said:


> I haven't used the service yet, but there is someone in my area that offers home visits where they come round to your house 1-2 times a day to feed, clean and let the rabbits out for a while if need be. They even throw in watering your plants and buying some milk for when you return (for a small cost).
> 
> This is a great idea if you are low on space and also reduces the risk of diseases being spread. It also saves you the cost of buying food etc so the only thing you have to worry about is petrol money depending on your range. In a way I think it reduces the stress for the rabbits too as they are at home with no strange smells or other rabbits. My partner isn't too keen on giving a stranger keys to our house but I made the point that he'd be happy enough to have strangers look after my babies, so I won that argument
> 
> It's always a possibility and potentially more profitable


Lol, thats actually what I do Minion 

Home - Pet Friends... thats me 

Started at the end of Feb and I am getting on well with it 

Profitable, not sure yet  but I love the job  
You have to consider how much fuel you use (lots!) and that you can only fit so many customers in each day, a boarding place on the other hand can bring in more per day potentially.

*Heidi*


----------



## bracken lodge (Apr 16, 2012)

thanks for the posts so far. We have taken your commemts on board as well as from other sources including the Rabbit welfare association. What we have done so far. Is make from scratch 4 indoor sleeping areas, leading directly to outside runs, our smallest area measures about 50 square feet, We have built these on concrete slab so we keep them clean with disinfectant and steam cleaning. We have inside, electric fans for cooling rabbits down and a electric fly zapper to kill flys. Outside runs are covered with camouflage netting to provide shade and are several feet high for ease of cleaning. We are now trying to decide what to put in the runs to provide a stimulating environment and would appreciate any ideas here in Lowestoft we have not been able to find anywhere to compare and get ideas from. We are also providing a home service. But please keep the ideas coming because we want to provide the very best care for small pets in our care. Thanks Dawn and Peter


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

They sound good 
If you could get hold of some plastic piping(the big stuff) for them to hide in and run through that would be good(and easy to clean)

Are the runs on concrete for ease of cleaning aswell? Grass obviously would be very awkward, for digging, diseases, and buns that cant eat grass 

Cardboard boxes are great fun for bunnies, and can be thrown out after each bun(I just get loads from the supermarkets) The bigger boxes are good for hiding. Small boxes are good if they can pick them up, just hide a bit of food in them and cut a little hole 

A shelf in the run, to create a lookout place is appreciated by my lot  You could lino the shelf 

Thats all I can think of right now...

*Heidi*


----------



## bracken lodge (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks have thought of pipes and carboard, will put a shelf up. Yes they are on concrete. That way we can keep infection down by washing with disinfectant and by using a steam cleaner. Has anyone else got any ideas for us.


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

If you are going to buy plastic tubing I wouldn't recommend the green bendy ones from pet shops, they are a little over priced. My uncle worked for a construction company, same stuff, and a lot cheaper .

Possibly these. They are £1 from wilkos and I haven't met a rabbit yet that doesn't love them. They are also easy to clean down


----------



## bracken lodge (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks like we will be off to wilkos in the next few days. Anyone else got any ideas for providing a stimulating environment.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

oh, just thought, treat balls, the small dog ones are better than the small animal ones IMO (and my dwarf buns can still move them) pretty much the only "toy" mine will play with, despite having lots of them lol
I have these ones http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...i=5VyWT_CvEoSp0QWSopW8Dg&ved=0CIQBEPMCMAg4Cg#

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Dawn and peter have you been to any rescue centres near you they quite often have ok set ups but good ideas


----------



## bracken lodge (Apr 16, 2012)

thanks everyone for your help. It looks like we have all the bases covered. Just got to put the fans in situ ready for heatwave lol and the electric fly zapper then we have finished the rabbit lodge. Just have to wait for a sunny day to get some decent photos for our website. home looking forward to our first boarder will keep you all posted as to how we get on.


----------



## bracken lodge (Apr 16, 2012)

have been to carpet shop and asked for one of their cardboard tubes carpet rolls come on. 4 metres long now sawn into bunny size pieces for chewing. for free.


----------

